# Worst nightmare...EVER



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

And it wasn't even 'mine'.

Yesterday, dh and I had a really busy day that started off with a funeral ( a friend of ours lost his wife, she was 80 and they had been married for 63 years, amazing!) and then to one of the kid's shakespeare plays for a 6th grade English class, so we were both pretty whipped by the time I hit the sack last night, I don't even think I was online much at all yesterday, 

But around 4 am, my husband wakes me up telling me that Gucci isn't breathing and she isn't moving, he'll periodically wake up and check on her or talk to her throughout the night, so i'm used to that, but apparently he was sleep sitting and talking because when I looked over he was sitting up holding Gucci and I FLEW out of bed and screamed her name. OMG....I was in a total panic and SOOOOOO relieved when she licked me, and he yelled at me saying 'why did you do that?!' (screaming Gucci's name) apparently he wasn't totally with it when he told me she wasn't breathing or moving. Awful, AWFUL dream. I was so wound up with adrenaline that I never really fell back to sleep after that and poor Gucci, she laid on my chest and spooned with me for the rest of the night because she thought I was mad at her because I yelled and scared her, I'm sure she was confused.

I just hope that nightmare never, ever happens again...I know it had something to do with going to a funeral and he just worked it into his dream but sheesh....

needless to say, I'm grateful that that was all it was, a dream .

DH is still disturbed by it, too...

Kara


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh how horrid, poor you and your DH, Gucci must have wondered what on earth was going on,it's weird the way bad dreams can stay with you through out the day.Anyway sweet dreams tonight for all of you.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Thank you :kiss: and yes, the worse they are, the longer they hover. I know Gucci was even scared of the whole 'fear' vibe going on  She still is being extra lovey and cuddly today

Kara


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh, how scary for ALL of you!!! Just reading the beginning of your post (before I got to the part about her being OK!) I had a lump of fear rising in my throat... and it's broad daylight!

Glad to hear that (aside from a few nerves!) everyone is fine!:grouphug:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Goodness, that is a horrible thing to have happen - I dont think I would have slept the rest of the night either. 
poor Gucci - she is racking her brain to figure out what she did wrong  

I am thrilled that it was just a dream!!!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

I was so scared and reading so fast to know everything was fine... OMG Happy to know it was a bad dream.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Oh Kara, that is awful! I can't imagine your initial fear. 
Poor Gucci, I bet she is extra cuddly today and wondering just what the heck was wrong. After all, she was comfortably asleep or dozing in papa's arms when all of the sudden mom goes berzerk! 
Sedona gets extra cuddly too when she thinks she or any of the other animals are in trouble. McKenna doesn't particularly care one way or the other.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

wow! what a dream! So glad everything is okay... does your husband remember what happened last night??


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm glad everyone is okay. I hate scary dreams! You didn't take a Zyrtec, did you? They give me such crazy dreams that I switched to Allegra!

Poor Gucci - doesn't know what she did!


----------



## lkwilson (Mar 6, 2011)

Poor DH too.... we know they all love our little ones, but sometimes we don't realize how much since we're usually the main attraction


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

What a scary dream. So glad it was only a dream!!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Good grief Kara. I burst into tears before I got to the part that she was okay. Still waiting for my heart to stop pounding in my chest. I can't imagine the terror. Poor Gucci. Thank God you're all okay. Think I'll have a drink now.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

OMGosh, that would have had my heart pounding til morning. You probably scared Gucci as much as your husband scared you. It is too cute your husband talks to her throughout the night. I check on Lizzie at the end of the bed, too.

Have a good nights sleep tonight!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Hubby doesn't remember anything before me yelling 'GUCCI" and waking him up (while he was sitting up holding her) and I scared him. it was so eerie just seeing him like that, sleepwalking (?) He's never done that before and I thought OMG, she's suffocated somehow, absolute horror and adrenaline 

I never want to be woken up like that again 

Gucci definitely sensed the fear in the room, she slept on my chest right after that, not sure if she was comforting me, or she was trying to comfort herself after that jolt of fear.

Kara


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

Whew...glad everyone is ok and the story had a happy ending after all!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

WOW! I can still feel your heart pounding. Our Havanese are so special what sweet little hearts they have to comfort mom she knew how much you love her.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Kara!!! you scared the %^*) out of me!!! I can only imagine how scared you were. oh and your poor DH!! Thank heavens Gucci is fine. Sleep well tonight. 

Kathie, Zytec makes me really, really depressed the next day!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh my - that scared me so bad. Soooo glad it wasn't true. Poor DH - I bet he was really confused. 

Give Gucci a big hug and kiss from us!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

*hugs*  Yes, everyone is a bit better today, no nightmare drama last night. I told my DH yesterday that he's even a drama queen when he sleeps!ound:


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Oh, wow, I missed this yesterday! Had to skip to the end - sooo glad Gucci is OK!


----------



## LilyMyLove (Jul 11, 2009)

Oh gosh Kara that is frightening!

My dad sleep talks/ walks and will wake my mother up and tell her there are intruders and to hide behind the curtains! He once old her there was a man in the room and went and locked himself in the bathroom and left her there in the bed. Can you imagine? Now we just laugh at him but when I was a teenager and would come home late he would sit straight up and have the funniest conversations with me. In the morning they would be so upset because I hadn't " checked in" when I got home the night before, but I had! 

Does he take Ambien? Its a hallucinogenic and people have had some very severe episodes on it. I used to take it and on a flight to Europe thought I was at the Circus it was so scary.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

LOL Meghan, behind the curtains? That sounds like something my DH would do, especially after the whole Gucci thing sitting straight up, holding her like a baby telling me she wasn't breathing or moving. I dont think I've ever flown out of bed that fast, I think I flew over the bed to her.

No, he doesn't take Ambien, he took a xanax the following night he was so shook up over his episode, he blamed it on eating candy before bed, and going to a funeral, I just hope it doesn't happen again.

I'm hiding the Jelly Bellys 

Kara


----------



## LilyMyLove (Jul 11, 2009)

Gosh I would be traumatized. The mind is a complex, interesting thing. It must have been the funeral.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I always have scary dreams when I dream of Molly. Why do we worry so much about these critters. ? I think it's because we hear all the horor stories on here. ound: HYHYHT?


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I wake up freaked out every night. Bob can't sleep with me because I snore (my sis says it is not bad at all) and for some reason Zoey and Maddie have been freaking out when he gets up in the middle of the night . I jump two feet when they start barking at him. They never did that at our old place.
Last night I decided I wanted a good nights sleep and slept in the living room way far away from Bob and the sisters. We have the living room gated so I knew I could be alone. I woke up and sweet Zoey hadn't gone to Bobs room she was asleep right by the gate she didn't even cry to get my attention . So I packed my pillow and blanket and went back to my room. 
No more than a minuet Maddie hoped in too.I finally fell back asleep when I get woken up to bark bark and me shh shh it's just dad shh. Got to love them protecting their Mommie from big bad Bob!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Kara, what a day, what a dream! :sorry::hug::hug::grouphug:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks Jan, and Dave, you are right! We may read too much that sits with us in our subconcious at night.

Suzi, I've tried that couch thing to get sleep but I end up with a sore back and neck and more tired. DH only snores if he's over exhausted, not too often but it sure can be annoying if you're trying to fall asleep and can't tune it out

And Gucci can ignore some sounds at night, but others? She'll fly off the bed barking, especially if someone comes to the door, we had a ding dong ditch one time and she was guarding the house for the next 5 hours

Kara


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Yogi occasionally hears those things that go bump in the night, too! Jumps off the bed, runs from the room, barking her fool head off. Scares the crap right out of us. Then I gotta get up and check, cause there have been a couple occasions when a son is in town with friends, and shows up to spend the night after bar closing. 99% of the time, it's absolutely nothing...Then I try to calm my heart enough to go back to sleep.


----------



## anneparker (Apr 25, 2011)

I was not having the nightmare but the good one comes wiht the panda dream.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

davetgabby said:


> I always have scary dreams when I dream of Molly. Why do we worry so much about these critters. ? I think it's because we hear all the horor stories on here. ound: HYHYHT?


We were on the road last week, took Augie with us, and had been reading and hearing about the tornadoes in the eastern part of the country. I had a dream where we were staying in a house and a tornado came up and the dust swirling around in the house was so real and I could NOT find Augie and woke up in a panic. We didn't come across any tornadoes in Mt., but we sure experienced a lot of snow! UGH!


----------

